# Wages in England much less than Ireland



## jakearmitage (23 Sep 2009)

I went onto a jobs website the other day just to compare the wages in my field in england and I have to say I was shocked. I work in Quality in the pharma industry and the general wage is 30-35k plus 20-35% shift depending if and what type of shift your on.

Most jobs of this type in England offered little more than 20k and if your on shift you would get a bonus of about 4k, now I know im taliking about sterling here but its not worth much more than the euro these days.Maybe the cost of living is a big factor, can someone shed some light on this for me?


----------



## JoeB (23 Sep 2009)

Yes, wages in Ireland are too high...


----------



## Latrade (23 Sep 2009)

JoeBallantin said:


> Yes, wages in Ireland are too high...


 
Is one way of seeing it. I find that when you compare "graduate" or knowledge based positions, Irish employers pay more. Whether you see it as too much or employers putting a higher price on knowledge here, is up to individuals.


----------



## Pique318 (23 Sep 2009)

A couple of years ago when sterling was strong, people were jumping at the chance to get a job in the UK. Currency markets now make it seem like they're paying too little.


----------



## bugler (24 Sep 2009)

Don't forget myriad other factors to consider as regards the cost of living, including education, childcare, and healthcare.


----------



## Purple (24 Sep 2009)

bugler said:


> Don't forget myriad other factors to consider as regards the cost of living, including education, childcare, and healthcare.



When you're buying a TV will you pay more for one over another of equal quality just because the country it was manufactured in has a higher cost base?


----------



## BeanPole (25 Sep 2009)

There is no reason why Irish wages should be higher than those over the water. One of the reasons we are struggling to get out of recession is because of this high cost base.

Things will get a lot worse for many people before they get better, unless we are prepared to accept dramatic reductions in pay (both public and private sector) and social welfare rates.

This will happen in time - but the sooner we act to dramatically cut our cost base, the less painful it will be


----------



## bugler (25 Sep 2009)

Purple said:


> When you're buying a TV will you pay more for one over another of equal quality just because the country it was manufactured in has a higher cost base?



I was not passing any comment on the issue of competitiveness, merely pointing out that while UK wages may appear nominally lower than their Irish counterparts, less of your wage there will be eaten up by childcare, healthcare etc. 

Irish wages are too high, but then so is everything else. That is our problem. We pay our unreasonably high creche and healthcare fees out of our unreasonably high wages. Then we drown our sorrows with an unreasonably priced pint.


----------



## Complainer (26 Sep 2009)

BeanPole said:


> There is no reason why Irish wages should be higher than those over the water. One of the reasons we are struggling to get out of recession is because of this high cost base.
> 
> Things will get a lot worse for many people before they get better, unless we are prepared to accept dramatic reductions in pay (both public and private sector) and social welfare rates.
> 
> This will happen in time - but the sooner we act to dramatically cut our cost base, the less painful it will be


Perhaps businesses should lead the way and commit to the kind of price cuts they will make to link into wage reductions? With these cuts, the benefits will go straight into the pockets of the shareholders.


----------



## Purple (26 Sep 2009)

Complainer said:


> Perhaps businesses should lead the way and commit to the kind of price cuts they will make to link into wage reductions? With these cuts, the benefits will go straight into the pockets of the shareholders.



Once again you show that you have no real understanding of economics.
If wages are reduced then spending power is reduced. When spending power is reduced then people will not buy goods at high prices so sellers have to reduce prices. They can do this if their costs are lowered as a result of lower wage costs. It really is quite simple.


----------



## ajapale (26 Sep 2009)

Moved from Work, Careers, Employment Rights, Further Education/Training which is for specific questions and answers relating to Work, Employment Rights ect to  The Great Financial Debates which is where broad general issues relating to the economy are debated.

aj 

Moderator


----------



## ajapale (26 Sep 2009)

Already discussed here: Irish Workers Highest Paid

Thread Closed.


----------

